# SunSun vs Aquatop



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Aquatops are rebranded SunSun. It looks like they have phased out the SunSun name and gone with something that's a little more relevant to the hobby.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah there's tons of different names for them. Aquatop, grech, perfect, sunsun, ect. They're all the same though


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I recently purchased a aquatop cf-500 uv, and absolutely love it!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Yeah there's tons of different names for them. Aquatop, grech, perfect, sunsun, ect. They're all the same though


Cool. I just wanted to double check before purchasing them.

Looking to pick up a couple small ones for shrimp tanks. Hard to go wrong with a canister for a little bit more than an decent sized AQ HoB.


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> I recently purchased a aquatop cf-500 uv, and absolutely love it!


Well fancy you, I got the cf 400-uv and I love it too. I use it in my 65 gallon tank with an oscar and it works great.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

company in china makes them people here buy them and slap their own name on it call it what ever you wish lol


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Why are these filters sold as a different make/model every couple of months or so?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> company in china makes them people here buy them and slap their own name on it call it what ever you wish lol





bsmith said:


> Why are these filters sold as a different make/model every couple of months or so?


wouldnt want to put a different company name on them so i would put my own.... which explains it.... people undercut the ones selling now and stop selling then another comes up and under cuts them and so forth.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> wouldnt want to put a different company name on them so i would put my own.... which explains it.... people undercut the ones selling now and stop selling then another comes up and under cuts them and so forth.


I was thinking that and also because if the company you purchased the filter from no longer exists (changed its name) then you have no recourse for warranty claims. Also perhaps since these filters are copies of other filters in their design, perhaps patent infringement claims simply cannot prosecute a company that technically does not exist any longer...


----------



## HondaV (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh nice..i will pick up a cf-300 aquatop tomorrow..


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

bsmith said:


> I was thinking that and also because if the company you purchased the filter from no longer exists (changed its name) then you have no recourse for warranty claims. Also perhaps since these filters are copies of other filters in their design, perhaps patent infringement claims simply cannot prosecute a company that technically does not exist any longer...


 They're not copies.

SunSun produces all of them. (including the marineland ones). They're just being sold and badged by different importers. There's absolutely nothing shady here.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Rich Conley said:


> They're not copies.
> 
> SunSun produces all of them. (including the marineland ones). They're just being sold and badged by different importers. There's absolutely nothing shady here.


This is great to say, but until someone gives me a press release or a company memo stating so, I am not so sure. 

There are very obvious similarities, but there are obvious differences too. Intakes, filter baskets, uv, etc.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> This is great to say, but until someone gives me a press release or a company memo stating so, I am not so sure.
> 
> There are very obvious similarities, but there are obvious differences too. Intakes, filter baskets, uv, etc.


 There will never be a press release, just as there never are when we see anything else like this. Most of the time, the generic is prohibited from saying who actually makes the product. 


its the same thing we've seen with Coralife, etc. None of these places make their own products. They're ALL made in China now (including Eheim, fluval, etc)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Rich Conley said:


> There will never be a press release, just as there never are when we see anything else like this. Most of the time, the generic is prohibited from saying who actually makes the product.
> 
> 
> its the same thing we've seen with Coralife, etc. None of these places make their own products. They're ALL made in China now (including Eheim, fluval, etc)


But they aren't the same thing. There are very obvious differences between the sunsun/aquatop. The plastics aren't as nice, for starters. The baskets are designed differently. The intake/output/hoses/quick disconnect/uv are all different.

They are NOT the same filter as marinelands. Put them side by side and you'll find the dimensions aren't even the same.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> They are NOT the same filter as marinelands. Put them side by side and you'll find the dimensions aren't even the same.


 Which doesn't mean they're not made by the same company. 


And it most certainly doesn't mean that there's some sort of foul play going on.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Rich Conley said:


> Which doesn't mean they're not made by the same company.
> 
> 
> And it most certainly doesn't mean that there's some sort of foul play going on.


But it also means you can't state that they ARE made in the same factory by the same company. You stated that they were, based on being the same filter. Beings they aren't the same filter, this means you can't make an assumption. 

The sunsuns are good filters, for their money. But they are much lower quality that even the marinelands. 

I wrote the original review on sunsuns and have tested several of them over the years. They do the job, but there are some flaws.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> But they are much lower quality that even the marinelands.


what quality difference? they're both made with the same materials and most of the attachments are interchangeable. i have two now and the first one's been going strong for over a year with Zero issues. Having to pay $100+ more doesn't make the quality of the product any different.. At most, there cant be more than a 15% difference between them, and in my personal opinion, thats not worth the extra money to me. It's just a box with a pump and media trays.. it's not like one's made of gold and the other plastic.. or that there is a drastic difference in the filtration that is happening. I'd say its pretty much exactly the same.. 

P.S. not arguing or debating or attacking you or anything at all, just a friendly discussion


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

HolyAngel said:


> what quality difference? they're both made with the same materials and most of the attachments are interchangeable. i have two now and the first one's been going strong for over a year with Zero issues. Having to pay $100+ more doesn't make the quality of the product any different.. At most, there cant be more than a 15% difference between them, and in my personal opinion, thats not worth the extra money to me. It's just a box with a pump and media trays.. it's not like one's made of gold and the other plastic.. or that there is a drastic difference in the filtration that is happening. I'd say its pretty much exactly the same..
> 
> P.S. not arguing or debating or attacking you or anything at all, just a friendly discussion


I've had my hands on about 9 of them. Not one of them has had media trays that didn't come with at least one that the handle broke on. 

The plastic in the intake/output is about half as thick and much more brittle in the sunsun. 

The Quick disconnect bends when I turn it on off on all of them. The marineland does not do this. 

I've had 2 clips break on the latches. 

Again, the intake.... the strainer is very wimpy. compared to the real deal, much different. 

I've had a SunSun 302 since december 2009. I wrote this review:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/98858-my-review-sunsun-outside-filter-hw.html

I like them, but there are design flaws. i don't use any of the intakes anymore. Their spraybars are pretty much junk in my opinion. 

I've replaced almost all of those parts with lily pipes or pvc setups.


----------



## mmceach32000 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Aquatop vs Sunsun*

Thou my research I have found that “AQUATOP” and “SUNSUN” are made by the same china company. Aquatop being the top of the line product i.e. better quality parts and construction and higher price tag. And Sunsun is the budget brand with a little lower quality (but still a good product.) and a lower price.
” are made by the same china company. Aquatop being the top of the line product i.e. better quality parts and construction and higher price tag. And Sunsun is the budget brand with a little lower quality (but still a good product.) and a lower price.
You see this kind of merchandising all over. For example if you go to a high end electronics store and buy a TV you will spend a lot, but if you go to a discount store like Wal-Mart you could get the same TV but it will be of lower quality hence the lower price but look the same on the outside.
It is more about budget the anything. 
I bought the “*Aquatop CF500UV 5-Stage Canister Filter with UV 9W*” more for better quality parts then the Sunsun version at a lower price tag.</SPAN>
*But it is up to the consumer to do their recherché and chose for then self’s.*
*But whatever you choose enjoy the exploration of an aquarium.*


----------

